# Humble PayPal Problem



## Stueppi (21. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade mit PayPal das Bundle Kaufen und ich habe keineKreditkarte. Das Problem das der keine Lastschrift akzeptiert. 

Wie kann ich mir das Bundle also kaufen? Andere habens ja auch hinbekommen und das Tutorial das hier mal im Forum war find ich nicht mehr.
Das PayPal Konto wurde, wegen einigen problemen Heute erst erstellt.


----------



## beren2707 (21. August 2013)

Hast du die Auswahl hier nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAMTrinity (21. August 2013)

Bei mir ging es problemlos^^ ist dein Konto verifiziert?


----------



## RAMTrinity (21. August 2013)

(Oder etwas persönliches wenn du zu oft lastschrift Rückgänge hattest akzeptieren die keine Lastschrift mehr^^)


----------



## Stueppi (21. August 2013)

@beren2707

Doch, dann geh ich auf mit eigenem Konto zahlen und Lastschrift ist nicht anwählbar. 

@RAMTrinity

Noch nicht.


Edit: @RAMTrinity
PP Konto wurde grad erst erstellt, da ging noch nix mit Rückbuchungen.



Muss ich warten bis es verifiziert ist oder muss/kann ich PayPal Guthaben aufladen damit es geht? Geht das Aufladen auch vor der Verifizierung?


----------



## beren2707 (21. August 2013)

Puhh, mit dem Aufladen habe ich leider keine Erfahrung, das Aufladen müsste aber rein theoretisch auch so gehen. Habe immer PP per Lastschrift genutzt, deswegen kenne ich mich da leider nicht aus.


----------



## Stueppi (21. August 2013)

OK, ich versuchs mal mit dem Aufladen, ansonsten ist es wohl morgen schon verifiziert und dann sollte es ja klappen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Scalon (21. August 2013)

mit morgen verfiziert ist glaube ich Wunschdenken, es dauert bis der Betrag auf deinem Konto ist und er dann schlussendlich wieder bei ihnen ankommt. Sonst einfach eine KK im Bekannten-/Familienkreis abstauben


----------



## RAMTrinity (21. August 2013)

Erst wenn es verifiziert ist kannste Lastschrift machen^^


----------



## Shona (21. August 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Edit: @RAMTrinity
> PP Konto wurde grad erst erstellt, da ging noch nix mit Rückbuchungen.
> 
> 
> ...


lol na dann viel spaß beim warten  Das aufladen dauert genau so lange wie das verifizieren so schnell kriegt man ein PP Konto nicht zum laufen.

Aufladen dauert ansich genau so lange wie wenn du jemanden Geld überweist bzw. muss man mit max. 3 Tagen rechnen und verifizieren dauert eh min. 3 Tage


----------



## RAMTrinity (21. August 2013)

Jop!!


----------



## Stueppi (21. August 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> mit morgen verfiziert ist glaube ich Wunschdenken, es dauert bis der Betrag auf deinem Konto ist und er dann schlussendlich wieder bei ihnen ankommt. Sonst einfach eine KK im Bekannten-/Familienkreis abstauben


 

Ich hatte bereits jemanden gefragt der das für mich per PP bezahlt. Er hat dann aber nicht geglaubt das Humble Seriös ist und hatte Angst vor Phishing -.- und weil ch meine alten PP Daten + Email auf der PP registriert war vergessen habe, musste ich erst mein Konto von PP wieder lösen was etwas aufwändiger war =/


----------



## RAMTrinity (21. August 2013)

Warte halt oder frag fox Kollegen! !


----------

